# Rage128 and DRI...

## mc_03

My past experiences with X.org in gentoo have been less than stellar, so I've so far been forced to stick with Xfree to have hardware acceleration with my ATI Rage 128 Pro. I have agpgart compiled into the kernel, x11-drm with the r128 module installed, and DRI works perfectly with Xfree. Since I was bored today I decided to try X.org again, but surprise surprise, hardware acceleration is nowhere to be found. The strangest thing is that my Xorg log shows that 3D acceleration has been enabled, yet glxinfo tells me that I am using software rendering:

Xorg.0.log:

```

This is a pre-release version of the The X.Org Foundation X11.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the The X.Org Foundation "monolithic tree" CVS

repository hosted at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg/

X Window System Version 6.8.1.902 (6.8.2 RC 2)

Release Date: 12 January 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.1.902

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux goomba 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #1 Thu Feb 3 23:51:28 EST 2005 i686

Build Date: 05 February 2005

 Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

 to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

 (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

 (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb  5 18:00:42 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** ATI Rage 128 based (generic)       [r128]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

 Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/" does not exist.

 Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/freefont/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

 X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

 X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

 X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

 X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

 X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

 Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

 ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1130 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1131 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2445 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5046 card 1002,0404 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,2449 card 8086,3013 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0b:0: chip 1033,0035 card 3083,0035 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0b:1: chip 1033,0035 card 3083,0035 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0b:2: chip 1033,00e0 card 3083,00e0 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 1737,0013 rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0d:0: chip 14f1,1033 card 122d,4034 rev 08 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

 [0] -1 0 0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xff800000 - 0xff8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xee900000 - 0xf69fffff (0x8100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

 [0] -1 0 0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xff900000 - 0xff9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xf6a00000 - 0xf6afffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/26, 0xff8fc000/14, I/O @ 0xc800/8, BIOS @ 0xff8c0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

 [0] -1 0 0xff9e0000 - 0xff9effff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0xff9fa000 - 0xff9fbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xff9fec00 - 0xff9fecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xff9fd000 - 0xff9fdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xff9fc000 - 0xff9fcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff9ff000 - 0xff9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xff8fc000 - 0xff8fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xff9e0000 - 0xff9effff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xff9fa000 - 0xff9fbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xff9fec00 - 0xff9fecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xff9fd000 - 0xff9fdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xff9fc000 - 0xff9fcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff9ff000 - 0xff9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xff8fc000 - 0xff8fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff9e0000 - 0xff9effff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff9fa000 - 0xff9fbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff9fec00 - 0xff9fecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff9fd000 - 0xff9fdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff9fc000 - 0xff9fcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xff9ff000 - 0xff9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xff8fc000 - 0xff8fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "GLCore"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module GLCore

(II) UnloadModule: "GLCore"

(EE) Failed to load module "GLCore" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/r128_drv.o

(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP) found

(II) Loading sub module "r128"

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/r128_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff9e0000 - 0xff9effff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff9fa000 - 0xff9fbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff9fec00 - 0xff9fecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff9fd000 - 0xff9fdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff9fc000 - 0xff9fcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xff9ff000 - 0xff9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xff8fc000 - 0xff8fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff9e0000 - 0xff9effff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff9fa000 - 0xff9fbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff9fec00 - 0xff9fecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff9fd000 - 0xff9fdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff9fc000 - 0xff9fcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xff9ff000 - 0xff9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xff8fc000 - 0xff8fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) R128(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) R128(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) R128(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) R128(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) R128(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) R128(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) R128(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) R128(0): RGB weight 888

(II) R128(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) R128(0): initializing int10

(II) R128(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) R128(0): Chipset: "ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5046)

(--) R128(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xf0000000

(--) R128(0): MMIO registers at 0xff8fc000

(--) R128(0): BIOS at 0xff8c0000

(--) R128(0): VideoRAM: 16384 kByte (64-bit SDR SGRAM 1:1)

(**) R128(0): Using external CRT for display

(WW) R128(0): Can't determine panel dimensions, and none specified.                Disabling programming of FP registers.

(II) R128(0): PLL parameters: rf=2950 rd=65 min=12500 max=40000; xclk=14300

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) R128(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RAGE128

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R128

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(II) R128(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: 3007  Serial#: 1095643223

(II) R128(0): Year: 2002  Week: 20

(II) R128(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) R128(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) R128(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) R128(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) R128(0): Gamma: 2.40

(II) R128(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) R128(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) R128(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.581

(II) R128(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.102   whiteX: 0.318 whiteY: 0.339

(II) R128(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) R128(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) R128(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) R128(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) R128(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) R128(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) R128(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) R128(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) R128(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) R128(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) R128(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) R128(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) R128(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) R128(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) R128(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) R128(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) R128(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) R128(0): Serial No: 8G15225EAN0W

(II) R128(0): Monitor name: DELL 1702FP

(II) R128(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(==) R128(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) R128(0): Write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x1000000)

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) R128(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) R128(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) R128(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(EE) R128(0): No DFP detected

(WW) R128(0): config file vrefresh range 50-70Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) R128(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 31.50-79.00 kHz

(II) R128(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) R128(0): Clock range:  12.50 to 400.00 MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,My Monitor) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) R128(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) R128(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) R128(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "800x600"   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(--) R128(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) R128(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) R128(0): Using AGP 4x mode

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) R128(0): Page flipping enabled

(!!) R128(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xff8fc000 - 0xff8fffff (0x4000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff9e0000 - 0xff9effff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff9fa000 - 0xff9fbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff9fec00 - 0xff9fecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xff9fd000 - 0xff9fdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xff9fc000 - 0xff9fcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xff9ff000 - 0xff9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xff8fc000 - 0xff8fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [20] 0   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IS[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) R128(0): Write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x1000000)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) R128(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) R128(0): [drm] created "r128" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) R128(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd4877000

(II) R128(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd4877000 to 0xb6e11000

(II) R128(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xf0000000

(II) R128(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) R128(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000207 [AGP 0x8086/0x1130; Card 0x1002/0x5046]

(II) R128(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) R128(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xf8000000

(II) R128(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xb6d10000

(II) R128(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xf8101000

(II) R128(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb6d0f000

(II) R128(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xf8102000

(II) R128(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xb6b0f000

(II) R128(0): [agp] AGP texture map handle = 0xf8302000

(II) R128(0): [agp] AGP Texture map mapped at 0xb662f000

(II) R128(0): [drm] register handle = 0xff8fc000

(II) R128(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) R128(0): CCE in BM mode

(II) R128(0): Using 8 MB AGP aperture

(II) R128(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) R128(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) R128(0): Using 5 MB for AGP textures

(II) R128(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,3276)

(II) R128(0): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1280,1026)

(II) R128(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2250

(II) R128(0): Reserved back buffer from (0,1026) to (1280,2050)

(II) R128(0): Reserved depth buffer from (0,2050) to (1280,3075)

(II) R128(0): Reserved depth span from (0,3074) offset 0xf02800

(II) R128(0): Reserved 0 kb for textures at offset 0xfff000

(II) R128(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      10 128x128 slots

(II) R128(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) R128(0): Backing store disabled

(==) R128(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) R128(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 12300)

(II) R128(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 199

(II) R128(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) R128(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) R128(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) R128(0): [drm] Added 128 16384 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) R128(0): [drm] Mapped 128 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) R128(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

(II) R128(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

AUDIT: Sat Feb  5 18:00:46 2005: 12603 X: client 2 rejected from local host

  Auth name: MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 ID: -1

```

And glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIS_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

```

Anyone have any suggestions of what's wrong, because I'm completely baffled!

----------

## lawcorn

Same problem here...

```
(II) R128(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) R128(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) R128(0): [drm] Added 128 16384 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) R128(0): [drm] Mapped 128 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) R128(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 10

(II) R128(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

```

and glxinfo gives

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

```

No idea ?

----------

## YeahSure

I have the same chipset.  Mine's one of those vid capture cards with the in and out jacks (but no tuner:().  I backed my version of xorg off to 6.8.0-r5 and I got hardware acceleration back.  I've had no luck with any newer versions of xorg.  If you do the same, I bet you'll get your 3d back.

With 6.8.1 and above, glxgears gave about 180fps and opengl games are unplayable.  With 6.8.0, fps are back up to 1170, where they've been all along (at 24 bit color, 1024x768@85, 32mb vid ram).

I'm sorry that I don't have any other type of fix, but that seems to be the only thing that has worked (yes, I did try the how-to and various kernel recompiles, driver loading orders, etc, for those who may ask.)  If you don't want emerge to upgrade it on an 

```
emerge -u world
```

, you'll want to add 

```
>x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r5
```

to your package.mask

----------

## lawcorn

A little more information... with a

 *Quote:*   

> export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose

 

before glxgear, I get more log

 *Quote:*   

> name of display: :0.0
> 
> libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 4.0.1 r128 (screen 0)
> 
> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/modules/dri/r128_dri.so
> ...

 

undefined symbol: WRITE_DEPTH... Strange finding a unresolved symbol in a stable release of xorg. If mc_03 and YeahSure could test and say if they have the same result, would be my pleasure to send a bug report to gentoo maintainers  :Smile: 

----------

## lawcorn

OK, Mea Culpa...

If I had search a little more, I would have found that a bug report already exist

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82039

I'll try the patch as soon as possible !

----------

